# Porter Cable router #7529



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

I did search here and other sites but not many people have this model,it's a plunge router but I would really like to attach it under a PC router table .
I managed to do it with a lot of difficulty for one single reason :I can not remove the springs which as you can imagine it makes it hard to adjust not impossible but very hard.
Does anyone have this router mounted in a table? how did you remove the springs?what's the alternative? buying a router raiser?
It seems to be a very good router but too heavy for me to use hand held due to an old shoulder injury.
If you have any idea/comments please share with this newbie who appreciates it immensely.
Regards.
Ken.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Many of the PC routers are setup the same way the link below may help you take them out. 

Router Workshop: Spring Removal


==========



distrbd said:


> I did search here and other sites but not many people have this model,it's a plunge router but I would really like to attach it under a PC router table .
> I managed to do it with a lot of difficulty for one single reason :I can not remove the springs which as you can imagine it makes it hard to adjust not impossible but very hard.
> Does anyone have this router mounted in a table? how did you remove the springs?what's the alternative? buying a router raiser?
> It seems to be a very good router but too heavy for me to use hand held due to an old shoulder injury.
> ...


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank Bj,I'll give it atry.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

I just looked at it throughly and there's no way you can remove those springs with out dismantling the router,at least partially(motor housing,side covers,handles etc.)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Remove the black base plate from the router and take a real hard look at the tubes,some have snap rings and some use roll pins to hold the tubes in place..the springs will be in the tubes..


===



distrbd said:


> I just looked at it throughly and there's no way you can remove those springs with out dismantling the router,at least partially(motor housing,side covers,handles etc.)


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I dunno guys, here's a link to the parts explode:
Porter Cable 7529 Parts List and Diagram - Type 2 : eReplacementParts.com

Looks to me like the sub-base AND the base need to be removed. Then you may be able to get to the retainers.. buncha parts in there. h34r:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It's definitely worth the effort, Ken... I have the PC7518.... one heckuva workhorse. I was spinning a 3-1/2" diameter raised panel bit with the vairable speed set to minumum (10K rpm) with back cutter in it last night and it didn't blink an eye. Sure made one heckuva lot of wood chips though!

Note to self: Use *extra* care and downward pressure with back-cutter bits to ensure the workpiece doesn't ride up in the * tiniest* or you get firewood. Don't ask yourself how you know this!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Router Raizer

the router raizer may be the best solution.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*hi Ken,*

i have that router and had it as my first router in my table.

i agree with you on both your thoughts.

first, it is a heavy clunker and aggravating to use handheld, secondly it was a pain to adjust.

after a lengthy inquiry, i was told you couldnt take the springs out, i presume they meant easily.

it was and is a good router, but the newer lighter routers with built in height adjustments to me make it a bit primitive.

p.s. you can get a nice router with built in height adjustment for a lot less than most router lifts and you have an extra router.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

levon said:


> i have that router and..
> 
> after a lengthy inquiry, i was told you couldnt take the springs out, i presume they meant easily.


I contacted a few members of another woodworking forum and the consensus is that you should leave the springs in when mounting it in a router table ,tape the ON switch tightly in on position and you are good to go ,that's what I'm planing to do plus I need a plunge router for hand held use and this PC 7529 is going to be the one I would use both hand held and table mounted.
Regards.
ken.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Ken,
how long have you had this router?

mine is an older model. i put it in as my first router in a table and it did the job very well. as i said the height adjustment finally convinced me to buy another router and since then ive bought another router. 

routers seem to be contagious,lol.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For the 7529 PC router ,see PDF file below

http://www.routertechnologies.com/instructions pdf/pc 7529 pack.PDF

Instructions for installation

========


distrbd said:


> I contacted a few members of another woodworking forum and the consensus is that you should leave the springs in when mounting it in a router table ,tape the ON switch tightly in on position and you are good to go ,that's what I'm planing to do plus I need a plunge router for hand held use and this PC 7529 is going to be the one I would use both hand held and table mounted.
> Regards.
> ken.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the links Bj,A raizer is defiantly going to look good and work well with this router.
Levon ,I Bought it used last week but it's band new ,I don't think it's the older than a few months.
I too have 3 routers the other 2 are table mounted but I'll keep this 7529 handy for hand held use but will eventually will make a new RT and mount it .
Ken


----------



## cockelburr (Mar 27, 2013)

they answered my question to the fullest, get back when I don,t have a router to tare up!cockelbur thanks again


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cockelburr said:


> they answered my question to the fullest, get back when I don,t have a router to tare up!cockelbur thanks again


Welcome to the forum.


----------

